# Vegan boots, Bristol



## FifthFromFront (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok I'm sure some twat is instantly gonna do a joke about eating boots or summat  but anyway...

Anyone know where I can get vegan footwear in Bristol? Not from Bristol will be popping down from Gloucester - so somewhere easy to find from Temple Meads would be good.

Cheers
FFF


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2005)

FifthFromFront said:
			
		

> Ok I'm sure some twat is instantly gonna do a joke about eating boots or summat  but anyway...
> 
> Anyone know where I can get vegan footwear in Bristol? Not from Bristol will be popping down from Gloucester - so somewhere easy to find from Temple Meads would be good.
> 
> ...


I will be following this thread with interest as I tried for years to wear vegan footwear but having size 13 feet I have trouble enough getting non-vegan footwear.

Bog standard Doc Marten's are easy enough to find online ....


----------



## snadge (Nov 14, 2005)

try some banana skins, they work a treat.

failing that some pink wellies


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't help with the boots but I'll be able to sell you some vegan socks in the new year


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2005)

dunno, but yaoh publishes the annual 'vegan guide to bristol', they might be able to help - call 0117 923 9053


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2005)

Red3k recently got some vegan footware from here:http://www.pennangalan.co.uk/boots/Newrock.php


----------



## veganbristol (Nov 15, 2005)

fff said:
			
		

> Not from Bristol will be popping down from Gloucester


Sorry, I don't know where to find vegan boots in Bristol, there must be a few places.

Check out Vegan Bristol for places to eat n drink etc whilst in town. I'm not Yaoh by the way.


----------



## FifthFromFront (Nov 16, 2005)

cheers all for the replies. I guess it's back to shopping on the net then - hate that though cos I prefer to have a wander with em on before buying. Ahhh well

Thanks again though,

FFF


----------



## zed66 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you are after hiking/military style boots you could do far worse than check out Altberg. Had some motorbike boots made up (admittedly in leather) and the quality is A1. They use Lorica and Cordura as leather substitutes and will hand make/customise boots to your specification. Handmade in Yorkshire, they're not the cheapest but have an excellent rep for after sales service, resoling etc.

http://www.altberg.co.uk/


----------

